# Spider & Wasps



## fowlmood77 (Jan 8, 2009)

How do you like these?


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 8, 2009)

Getting into tying jigs isn't that hard. I bought the kit from BPS and the vice that comes with it is sufficient for jig tying since you're not dealing with anything terribly small. I have since added to the kit with other materials. I'm not as good as fowlmood, but I am getting there. A lot of fly patterns can be adapted to jigheads.


----------



## G3_Guy (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, those look great! Nice work!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice man! =D> =D> Can you post a picture with the bait next to a coin so we can get an idea of the size?


----------



## fowlmood77 (Jan 8, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> Those are awsome man. I have a few questions though. How hard was it to get into tying your own jigs? And how do you fish those. Im new to jig fishing so do you fish those like a bass jig or different?
> Joe



It's not hard to get into, it is hard to put down though. As far as fishing them goes, they can be fished multiple ways. For Crappie you can swim them slowly, fish them under a bobber (fixed or slip), lace them with a minnow, put a spinner setup on them (catches Bass), or troll them. The ones I am working on for bream I will probably fish under a slip bobber.

I prefer to troll them and use them to "shoot"docks.

I slow troll with these









I use these to "shoot" docks with


----------



## ben2go (Jan 9, 2009)

Those are great.I will be coming down your way and raiding your tackle boxes.I need some good flies.I am supposed to learn to fly fish this spring.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 9, 2009)

=D> Very nice Fowl, how bout some crickets? I was fishing a local little lake(late summer) and was getting skunked, an old dude rode up on an old pee-wee herman bike, two-peace rod strapped to his back and a minnow bucket full of crickets, he got all settled in and right away started killing the sunnies.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Jan 9, 2009)

shamoo said:


> =D> Very nice Fowl, how bout some crickets? I was fishing a local little lake(late summer) and was getting skunked, an old dude rode up on an old pee-wee herman bike, two-peace rod strapped to his back and a minnow bucket full of crickets, he got all settled in and right away started killing the sunnies.



Funny you should say that, a cricket is in the works as we speak. Hope to have something worth showing soon.

Ben2go-- What will you be fly fishing for? I bought a fly rod for the gills when they got on their beds last year. Unfortunately I missed the spawn totally cause life got in the way. Won't happen this year. I am taking off each full moon spring through summer :mrgreen:


----------



## ben2go (Jan 10, 2009)

fowlmood77 said:


> Ben2go-- What will you be fly fishing for? I bought a fly rod for the gills when they got on their beds last year. Unfortunately I missed the spawn totally cause life got in the way. Won't happen this year. I am taking off each full moon spring through summer :mrgreen:



If my friend holds up to his promise, I will be fishing for river trout(rainbow) starting out,We've kind of lost touch lately.After I get used to getting my line out and keeping the line up while casting,we were going to move on to lakes.So that'd be bass,blue gill,crappie,bream,nothing crazy or to large.Don't think my fly rod can hold more than 4 or 5 pounds.Maybe wrong.It's a Shakespear 3 piece graphite fly rod kit.I think it's 9'6" long.Currently it's sporting a tapered leader.I believe it's of the floating verity.Any tips or suggestions?I thought about going to the lake in early spring,and trying to teach myself.I understand the casting technique.I have just never put it in practice.I tried some pratic casts in the yard,but the colored line seems to be to heavy.It's hard to keep in the air with out whipping it and I know that causes flies to snap off. #-o


----------



## fowlmood77 (Jan 11, 2009)

ben2go said:


> Any tips or suggestions?I thought about going to the lake in early spring,and trying to teach myself.



Man I would find it really hard to put into words any tips. I also taught myself and by no means am I proficient at it. Foothills Fly Fishing is located in Greenville and I believe does lessons if your friend falls through. I was up there about 2 years ago when I started tying. They are a bunch of good guys up there. Give them a call or go by there if you get a chance, the # is 
(864) 292-2406


----------



## ben2go (Jan 11, 2009)

fowlmood77 said:


> Man I would find it really hard to put into words any tips. I also taught myself and by no means am I proficient at it. Foothills Fly Fishing is located in Greenville and I believe does lessons if your friend falls through. I was up there about 2 years ago when I started tying. They are a bunch of good guys up there. Give them a call or go by there if you get a chance, the # is
> (864) 292-2406




Thanks I knew about those guys but they have moved, or were closed,when I was there about 7 years ago.I am definately gonna give'em a try.


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 12, 2009)

Def. got me sold. All your jigs look so nice, and real.


----------



## shootisttx (Jan 13, 2009)

If you want to learn to fly cast, take a lesson from a professional. You will learn more in one lesson than you will in a year of trying to teach yourself. Believe me, I know from experience...and practice every chance you get. It's all about timing and technique, not brute force. Practice will keep your timing sharp. 

It is so cool to be able to put that fly right where you want it, then feel the tug on that line....

Be careful, though...fly fishing involves a whole new set of toys, and it is easy to go overboard on the gear...I know this from experience as well...lol.


----------

